# Y'all want to see something really cool?



## johnspensandmore (Jul 27, 2010)

Some of you may not know that scorpions fluoresce under UV lighting. In fact, it's one of the techniques I (and encourage my customers) use to control them around the home.

I decided to try and get some pictures of my scorpion pen under UV lighting and it turned pretty neat! Even after being cast in PR, the suckers still glow! I think I'll add these pics to the website........What do you think?


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jul 27, 2010)

That's Cool.  You should add it to your site.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 27, 2010)

Too cool!  I'd post it if I were you!


----------



## Toni (Jul 28, 2010)

That is bloody awesome!! I want one of them!!!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jul 28, 2010)

I so want one of those!  That is slick!


----------



## thewishman (Jul 28, 2010)

Totally awesome! Would making money from those creatures' carcases be the best revenge?


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 28, 2010)

Guess this is the thing I'll learn today...never knew the UV thing.  Very cool!  Definitely add the photo to the site!!!



Scott (what else glows w/UV) B


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe the little guy isn't dead yet and is just hibernating, ready to bite the hand that writes with it:biggrin:

How long will the glow last now that it is cast? Would be cool if it's permenent?


----------



## lwalden (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweeeeett!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 28, 2010)

John you scared me with the title.  Do you know know how many people that go to the hospital shortly after saying, "Hey y'all, watch this".  Or "Y'all want to see something cool".

This has to be one of the more original pens out there.  Yes put it on your site.


----------



## Toni (Jul 28, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Maybe the little guy isn't dead yet and is just hibernating, ready to bite the hand that writes with it:biggrin:



Only you would say that:biggrin:


----------



## aggromere (Jul 28, 2010)

Of all the new blanks I've seen on the forums that has got to be the coolest.  If you could figure out a way to raise scorpions you could probably sell a lot of them.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 28, 2010)

That is crazy!  I never knew about the black light trick...then again I don't have to deal with those little buggers.


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 28, 2010)

That is so bad Ass.  I know this is a family site but, that is the only way to state it. 

Jesse


----------



## bkersten (Jul 28, 2010)

Just think if you had a dozen or so of those laying around in a room at a party and then introduced all of a sudden a black light environment.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep! that's really cool i hope it doesn't  attract a mate!!:redface::biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 28, 2010)

Toni said:


> That is bloody awesome!! I want one of them!!!


Dead or alive?

Yup - you're in the cool club.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 28, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Maybe the little guy isn't dead yet and is just hibernating, ready to bite the hand that writes with it:biggrin:
> 
> How long will the glow last now that it is cast? Would be cool if it's permenent?




Uhhg! That was painful! I'm not sure how much longer it will glow. If I were a betting man, I'd say it will be permanent now that it is cast.


----------



## darcisowers (Jul 28, 2010)

John, that's almost cooler than the original pics, which are pretty awesome, btw.   I had no idea they glowed!!


----------



## Tanner (Jul 28, 2010)

The thing will glow forever.  We have old display scorpions that still glow under a black light.  We'll get a call from a customer and go out at night with a black light and salad tongs (don't use your fingers) and grab 10 - 20 of those around a house.  By the way if you want to get rid of them, get rid of their food source.  They will eat other insects like crickets.  Just treat around your house with something from Home Depot.  To get rid of scorpions we use diatomaceous earth (crushed up sea shells).  It cuts into their exoskeleton and they dry out.


----------



## Mark (Jul 28, 2010)

That is a very cool pic. and casting. Definitely put it on your site..


----------



## penhead (Jul 28, 2010)

Just when ya think you've seen everything...

...that is just downright daggone awesome...best use of the scorpion I have ever seen...

...you may now be called 'scorpion king' if you so choose 

but tell me, how do you get one of those to sit still long enough to cast his XXX...


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2010)

That is definitely the coolest thing !!! WOW!!


----------



## CSue (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW!  That is SO COOL!  Of course you should post it on your web site. Fascinating!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, that is WICKED!!! I want a blank.  Ouch - I'm seriously afraid of a couple of things:
1: These little buggers
2: The price tag for a blank with one in it
3: That I'd screw it up
4: That I'd HAVE to keep it not sell it


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 29, 2010)

Absolutely great.... a little creepy but great..


----------



## boxerman (Jul 29, 2010)

Way cool dude.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 29, 2010)

That is awesome.  Ive seen them in paperweights but this is the first pen Ive seen.  Nice work.  Im glad they aren't in Illinois but they would be fun to cast.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 29, 2010)

That is cool for sure.   I've seen them glow.  In VN there were centipedes that glowed also some big one like 6+ inches long.


----------



## el_d (Jul 29, 2010)

I got to admit that is pretty awesome John.  I knew about the UV thingy but Cat pee also glows in UV light, Dont know why.

 I got a few dried scorpions in a jar at home just havent though to wrap them around a tube I was saving them for a shift knob. 

 Nice title, Ive heard that before from friends but its usually preceeded by "Here, hold my beer".

Hmmm.......cat-pee pens, why not Ive seen cast cat crap.:biggrin:


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 3, 2010)

That is cool John.  If you start making and selling them I want one.


----------



## elody21 (Aug 3, 2010)

That is really great! Is that a baby or is that the normal size?
Alice


----------



## Fred (Aug 5, 2010)

Biologists and 'bug' collectors use UV at night to locate and then catch these creatures. They definitely have a very different look in the wild when you put the UV light on them. 

If you put the picture in your website be sure to include one right beside it in regular light for comparison purposes.

If you do a show put one of your pens in a box with a view port and let folks look at in under the UV lighting. Offer the ability to use regular lighting and then the UV. Bet it will definitely draw a good bit of interest from many folks. :biggrin:


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 6, 2010)

Add a couple of black light posters and you can time warp back to the 70's..:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

